
A fuck-you money attitude - imartin2k
https://m.signalvnoise.com/a-fuck-you-money-attitude-67b49d6c69b7?source=rss----668e14b18fb1---4
======
cbanek
Do people actually say "fuck you" when they get FU money? Not really. They are
usually saying something like:

I'm going to spend more time with family. I'm going to travel. I just quit.

Once someone has passed the point where they aren't having fun, if they have
FU money, they will just stop caring so much, why bother getting angry?

~~~
tenpies
This clip from the Gambler summed it up pretty well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdfeXqHFmPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdfeXqHFmPI)
(NSFW language)

It's more about personal independence than anything and being able to take
risks.

~~~
cableshaft
Thanks for the clip. I want to see that movie now. Would you recommend it?

~~~
tenpies
I would, but it's definitely not a universally appealing film. It's very
similar to something like the Weather Man[1] where there is a plot, but the
real point of the film is to witness a character going through a particular
point in their life.

\---

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384680/?ref_=nv_sr_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384680/?ref_=nv_sr_1)

------
alexandercrohde
I vaguely agree with the premise of this post, which I would summarize is "The
fear that paying individuals too much is empowering them to leave your
organization is unfounded."

My perspective is that if the main force tying people to your company is
money, then that's is the root of your problem. If people see it as just a
money source that'll affect their quality of work in many other ways.

~~~
ImTalking
What possible 'main force' could there be other than money?

~~~
dragonsky
Please forgive me if I'm incorrect but are you implying that the only reason
to work is for the money?

Whilst I can understand that most people walk through the door to be able to
pay the bills, I would suggest that for most people the greasiest value of
work has nothing to do with the money.

It is possible that cultural differences and the existence of social safety
nets influence my perspective.

~~~
Aaargh20318
> Please forgive me if I'm incorrect but are you implying that the only reason
> to work is for the money?

Of course it is. I like my job but if I suddenly won the lottery I would quit
in a heartbeat and spend my time reading books, playing video games and just
enjoying myself.

------
anotheryou
Taking a few month to find a job, risking to start a startup, having the funds
to buy a new laptop when yours fails, buying from the slightly more expensive
electronics store with the good customer support. That's all fuck-you money
already.

------
joe563323
RMS(Richard Stallman) comes to mind after reading the title. Probably because
he was really capable and had this attitude for real and not faking it.

------
buzzybee
This makes me think of Notch, or Pewdiepie.

~~~
FLGMwt
I think PewDiePie just exempted himself though. His "fuck-you money" didn't
prevent a "fuck off, you did a dumb thing"

